# Update pics for Brettix



## dickyknee (Sep 21, 2009)

Few update pics of the new gex .


----------



## Lewy (Sep 21, 2009)

They are so cute!!!!!!

Lewy


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 21, 2009)

comin along nice mate


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 21, 2009)

Fantastic gex mate


----------



## benson (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, GREAT pictures, well done!!!!
I sure need a new camera, then, the skill to use it!!


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 21, 2009)

top pics Dicky, love the one licking it's eye 

cheers HK.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 21, 2009)

What gorgeous Geckos Brett,love the 2nd and 5th photos,10/10..


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet shots man..are they in their tub or sitting on a wet rock?


----------



## nicman72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Top pics! You must have a great camera. Subject matter is exquisite.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers everyone , pretty happy with them so far .

Paul they are sitting on a wet rock and in the tubs .


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great photos dickyknee love the last one!


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 21, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> What gorgeous Geckos Brett,love the 2nd and 5th photos,10/10..



couldn't agree more, these are amazing pictures, your photography is fantastic and these guys are gorgeous!


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh well done, they are fantastic!
great snaps too 
Ben.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2009)

Stunning pics dicky


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 22, 2009)

im no fan of geeko's but god darn dickyknee youv made them look very appealing. Love the 2nd photo of it smiling!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW ..never thought I would be into them but these are so sweet ....will have to do a bit of homework before setting myself up with some ...Thinks hubby will be OK with these ...(he is not right into reps )


----------



## bigi (Sep 22, 2009)

wow dicky, your getting some great closeup picks with that camera


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 22, 2009)

these the ones from the swap with him? i still like the darker one!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 23, 2009)

RBB get yourself some they are great little critters .
Cheers bigi .
gecko-mad , yep the swap ones , i kinda like like the other better .


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 23, 2009)

They are great little critters alright...but not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed LOL
Cook wants more now Brett.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Dicky

Sorry mate been away working all week in singleton,just got back.
That less patterned 1 has turned out well mate what a ripper.
Thanks for the update awesome pics yet again,any idea on the sex yet ?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Hi Dicky
> 
> Sorry mate been away working all week in singleton,just got back.
> That less patterned 1 has turned out well mate what a ripper.
> Thanks for the update awesome pics yet again,any idea on the sex yet ?



No idea yet , ill have a look and get a few pics and post them here .


----------



## symbol (Sep 27, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what sort of geckos are they???? Absolutley stunning little critters!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

symbol said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what sort of geckos are they???? Absolutley stunning little critters!


 they are N.levis levis


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the smiley second one!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2009)

Here you go Brett see if you had them right .
first 2 are the patterned , second 2 are the reduced .


----------



## symbol (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Brett

What sort of camera are you using to get such great pictures???

Andrew


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2009)

Pentax DSLR , Tamron 90mm macro lens


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Sep 27, 2009)

first one is a male second female imo


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> first one is a male second female imo


 
Spot on Eric.

Well atleast you have a nice pair Brett.
Normally i find the better looking ones are males but not this time hey,youv'e done well


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Spot on Eric.
> 
> Well atleast you have a nice pair Brett.
> Normally i find the better looking ones are males but not this time hey,youv'e done well



Did you have the guess right ? I think you did ......

Yeah very happy with them , now i need a few more gex ........


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Na lol i thought the rp would have been male.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Na lol i thought the rp would have been male.



Close enough ..


----------



## adz83 (Sep 27, 2009)

theyr looking great mate


----------



## symbol (Sep 27, 2009)

How do you know which is male and which is female?
Cheers


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 19, 2009)

A few updated pics 
Female 






Male ( not a great pic )


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 19, 2009)

they r soooo cute


----------

